# Merional



## nickf2001 (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi Peter 

I have looked everywhere to try and find out if the stimulating drug Merional is mainly FSH or a mixture of FSH and LH. I have done 2 ivf treatments and responded poorley both times, I have an FSH of 15.2. I am now wondering if I perhaps would respond better on a short protocol instead of a long protocol and whether having different medication would help.

Thanks

Nicky


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

nickf2001 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I have looked everywhere to try and find out if the stimulating drug Merional is mainly FSH or a mixture of FSH and LH. I have done 2 ivf treatments and responded poorley both times, I have an FSH of 15.2. I am now wondering if I perhaps would respond better on a short protocol instead of a long protocol and whether having different medication would help.
> 
> ...


This is a FSH/LH/hCG mix, basically HMG. Don't accept it again it it has failed twice, ask for recombinant FSH and start on 400-450 per day because of your fairly high FSH. This should get more eggs and hopefully success!

Good luck!

Peter


----------



## nickf2001 (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi Peter 

sorry to take some more of your time, but I was wondering if you knew of any good clinics either in the North West or anywhere in the UK that specialize in poor responders

Thanks 

Nicky


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

nickf2001 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> sorry to take some more of your time, but I was wondering if you knew of any good clinics either in the North West or anywhere in the UK that specialize in poor responders
> 
> ...


Any clinic should be able to treat you appropriately. I personally like the Walsgrave Hospital in Coventry (I used to work there) but it's not exactly N West!!

Good luck!

Peter


----------

